
How five employers are helping make hiring easier for neurodivergent people - IcyApril
https://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/five-ways-employers-are-breaking-down-recruitment-barriers
======
gaspoweredcat
i wish more companies were more accepting, having both ADD and autism on my
record doesnt help with my employment prospects in general. ive presently been
unemployed for six months and im starting to struggle to see a light at the
end of the tunnel.

what baffles me is how the mentioned 84% of people actually get by without
being employed, i dont get any form of aid or benefits despite having 2 mental
health conditions and a physically disabled hand but as far as im aware im
considered to be capable of work and not entitled to any benefits, i currently
get by because of the incredible generosity of my family but a lot of people
arent so lucky to have such supportive people around them

